# EHEIMFILTER.COM - The Hobbyists' Source



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

A few friends of mine decided to come up with a new blog @ www.eheimfilter.com I'm sure some have seen it in my sig. Take a second to check out our site. We ARE looking for some writers for the blog who can touch on filtration, plants, aquascaping and so on. If you're interested, shoot me a PM.

Comments are always welcomed!

Thanks guys!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks really interesting, looks good to!


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

JakeJ said:


> That looks really interesting, looks good to!


Thanks Jake! We're trying to make it a good site for everyone.


----------

